# Sanding question



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got a question about sanding for all you out there.

I'm making a bunch of candy trays and chip trays for Christmas presents, and the wife decided I need to make them in the holiday shapes using templates from eagle. 

For the most part everything is going OK, but the some of the templates have radiuses that are so tight that I can't get in and out of the radius with the bowl bit with out getting some burning. 

My issue is I can't find any way to easly sand the small radius because not only is the wall a radius but there is a 1/4" radius from the wall to the bottom of the tray.

So far my method is to just scrape away with sandpaper wraped around my finger or thumb, and it's taking forever to get rid of the burn marks not to mention what it's doing to my fingers. I have the daisy edged disk to sand the botom but they are 2" and too big to get in the tight radiuses. 

Any one got an idea how to sand these area that would be a little easer?

Thanks in advance

Bloody fingered Danny. :blink:


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

jd99 said:


> Got a question about sanding for all you out there.
> 
> I'm making a bunch of candy trays and chip trays for Christmas presents, and the wife decided I need to make them in the holiday shapes using templates from eagle.
> 
> ...


Maybe the rough sand that gets rid of the burn could be with a correctly sized circular wire brush mounted to a hand drill. Vary metal material to get desired aggressiveness. Additionally, maybe you could wrap the O.D. of a softer brush with desired grit of sandpaper. Might need to add a liner, such as a rag or duct tape between the wire bristles and sandpaper.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dear bloody fingers...

Do you by chance have a Dremel tool? They are great for situations such as yours.

:sold:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tried the wire brush method but it started putting grooves in the peice.

I do have a dremel but I could'nt find any bits that would work without making it worse. 

I need something like this:










But a much smaller diameter, this one is 1 3/4" in dia.

I still have about 8 - 10 more trays to make now I'm thinking of a different manufacturing method. The problem is the Bowl bit is 1 1/4" and the diameter on parts of the Christmas tree tray for example is 1 5/16" so you have to follow the template into and out of that tight radius and cut so much meterial at once it can't be done quick enough to not burn.

I'm thinking of setting up the pin attachment on the table using a smaller diameter bit with a raduis end, and I can control it a little better. I just have to put the template on the bottom side to follow the pin.

Learning curve I guess :blink: Or maybe I'm too picky :sarcastic:


----------



## mtnmaniac (Aug 24, 2010)

jd99 said:


> Tried the wire brush method but it started putting grooves in the peice.
> 
> I do have a dremel but I could'nt find any bits that would work without making it worse.
> 
> ...


Maybe make the ball of the pictured object with rubber cement like when goofing around in art class, and then wrap with proper grit of sandpaper. Or buy one from the super ball machine in your local walmart entryway. You could probably make a seat for the ball as shown with a bowl bit if need be, and the dowel is self explanatory. Who knows, someone on here might even be able to make a ball out of wood... I'm not that good. There are drum sticks that come with soft mid-sized mallets too, but I imagine they're expensive. WAIT, I just had a revelation... Cabinet knobs!! They already have a lip to grab where they fasten to the door or drawer face! If need be, get a double-sided screw to connect to a dowel. This wood allow you to use one dowel for various diameter knobs. Then you could design a set and sell it!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

If you have a Dremel, check the detail sanding/polishing accessories:

Sanding


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Danny, here is how a guy on the Shopsmith site solved your problem using a Dremel. Looks like a good idea to me...

CLICK HERE


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks George, I'm going to have to make some of those.

I got the bulk of the trays I have made to the first sanding stage and I got almost all of the burning off. Now I start finish sanding, the some walnut oil, and wax, the wife has to fill them with candy, and wrap, while I start making the next ones.

I think I'm going to try cutting one with the template on the botom, and use my pin router attachment on my table to see if I can get better control and less burning.

I attached a pic of the ones that are ready for finish sanding.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Danny

Very nice, looks you have been out shopping for some Xmax. templates .

Eagle or Woodcraft ?

=======



jd99 said:


> Thanks George, I'm going to have to make some of those.
> 
> I got the bulk of the trays I have made to the first sanding stage and I got almost all of the burning off. Now I start finish sanding, the some walnut oil, and wax, the wife has to fill them with candy, and wrap, while I start making the next ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the question, Danny..

Thanks for the answer, George.. 

I have wondered how people could do that effectively for tight areas!!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Danny
> 
> Very nice, looks you have been out shopping for some Xmax. templates .
> 
> ...


 bought them from Eagle, I started with the chip tray, and the christmas tree, then I made the mistake of showing the other holiday trays to the better half, now I got a honey do list of christmas gifts for just about every one they have. The only one she didn't like was the santa hat. 

Gives me the templates to make them way ahead of time next year I guess.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Danny

I know this is not high tech but it works for me,,sanding sponge, I cut out a cir. out of them and super glue them to a wooden down rod.

Amazon.com: sanding sponge Home Improvement

=========


jd99 said:


> bought them from Eagle, I started with the chip tray, and the christmas tree, then I made the mistake of showing the other holiday trays to the better half, now I got a honey do list of christmas gifts for just about every one they have. The only one she didn't like was the santa hat.
> 
> Gives me the templates to make them way ahead of time next year I guess.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

This sounds like a good excuse to buy more tools. 
Have you seen these? The inflatable sanding heads come in small sizes and are great for sanding those curved tight spots.
King Arthur Tools
Woodcraft and Klingspor sell them.

CharleyL


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> This sounds like a good excuse to buy more tools.
> Have you seen these? The inflatable sanding heads come in small sizes and are great for sanding those curved tight spots.
> King Arthur Tools
> Woodcraft and Klingspor sell them.
> ...


 That's intersting, I almost was ready to add to cart then I noticed the round head is 2" in Dia. thats too big I need it to be less then 1 1/4" Dia.

If i can get the things cut with out any burning then sanding wouldn't be an issue.

I think I an going to try my pin router idea, I'm going to make a pin/guide that leaves about 1/32" left on the profile to cut then put the finish size pin/guide in and cut the last 1/32" hopefully there won't be any burning. 

Fingers crossed. :fie:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Update*

Well I got them all done, and finished with a coat of walnut oil. I'll give the a coat of wax tomorrow.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Danny, those turned out very nice!


----------



## Eagle America (Dec 31, 2008)

Danny - well done! We really liked seeing the photo of your finished bowls & trays. I think we are going to blog about your work. I can already see the smiles on the people's faces once they open up those gifts. Take care - Tim from Eagle America


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Eagle America said:


> Danny - well done! We really liked seeing the photo of your finished bowls & trays. I think we are going to blog about your work. I can already see the smiles on the people's faces once they open up those gifts. Take care - Tim from Eagle America


I'm currently working on the next set of trays, I have a maple and walnut tree ready to route, and have a cherry gingerbread man ready to hog out with the drill, and am glueing together several deferent widths of maple and cherry for the candycane. Plus I am going down today to get some Beech to make a couple of angels.

More pics to come.

I think we'll have 14 - 16 of them made by the time I'm done. Should be good experiance for next year it won't take me so long. :no:


----------



## tailsnz (Dec 6, 2010)

tight areas are always difficult. in nz my preferred wood is rimu (ree moo) which is a hardwood and burns easily. as said above the best way is to only make shallow cuts that can be cut away quickly. speed is the answer here before the wood overheats.


----------

